# Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [1] !...



## Jeffouille (24 Décembre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Voici un petit post d'auto-satisfaction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai lu dans les news il y a quelques semaines que MacMice sortait enfin une souris digne du design d'Apple  *avec 2 boutons et une mollette*




La semaine dernière, j'ai décidé de m'offrir un petit cadeau de noël : j'ai passé commande sur leur site internet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 jours aprés, livraison Fedex - voila ma nouvelle souris que je déballe avec impatience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bien, j'en trés heureux, on dirait du matos Apple mais sans le logo de la pomme ... elle est vraiment jolie


----------



## Jeffouille (26 Décembre 2003)

Après quelques jours d'utilisation, j'ai tout de même un problème majeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  : la mollette de scrooling switche toute seule du mode horizontal au mode vertical  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je doit préciser que j'ai installé le driver car sans lui, la souris est "impilotable" !

Est-ce qu'un pocesseur de cette souris à déja eu ce problème ?


----------



## Jeffouille (3 Janvier 2004)

Aprés quelques mails échangés avec MacMice, ils ont déduit que c'est ma souris qui est en cause  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, ils me renvoient une nouvelle souris par Fedex (ça c'est de l'aprés-vente ... si si SJ)


----------



## Marcant (24 Février 2004)

Alors ayant acheté une souris Genius, voila qu'elle se met à dérailler !! Je suis tenté par la souris apple wireless mais qui sait où je peux la trouver à un prix intéressant car mettre plus de 70 euros dans une souris ça fait un peu cher !!!


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2004)

Je l'utilise tous les jours et ca de la balle, ca marche impecc


----------



## Marcant (24 Février 2004)

C'est pour cela que j'aimerais bien me l'acheter mais tu l'as acheté où ? et surtout pour quel prix ?


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2004)

On me l'a offert


----------



## Marcant (24 Février 2004)

Tu as été plus intelligent que moi car losque j'ai acheté mon powerbook, on voulais me l'offrir et j'ai pris à la place une macally...sans commentaire !!


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2004)

Ah ben ca , je me suis renseigné avant...


----------



## Marcant (24 Février 2004)

Faut que je la prenne pais pas à 79 euros !!! c'est quand même relativement cher !!


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2004)

Oui c'est cher mais elle vaut franchement le coup


----------



## mfay (24 Février 2004)

Je ne pourrais plus utiliser une souris sans 2ème bouton et sans molette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'ai même pas déballé mes deux dernières souris Apple.

Par contre le fil ne me dérange pas.


----------



## Marcant (24 Février 2004)

C'est ce que je me disait pour le bouton droit mais bon, ça ne me dérange pas !! tu as quel modèle de souris Apple ?


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2004)

Franchement, la molette et le bouton droit...le fait de ne pas les avoir, ca ne me pose aucun pb..;


----------



## Marcant (25 Février 2004)

Moi aussi ça ne me pose aucun pb !!! puisque je n'ai plus que le clavier comme ma souris est morte !!!


----------



## MarcMame (25 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, la molette et le bouton droit...le fait de ne pas les avoir, ca ne me pose aucun pb..;


C'est ce que qu'on dit avant d'avoir une molette sous les doigts... Difficile de s'en passer après.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2004)

Ben non, avant sous OS9 sur mon G3 BW j'avais une souris a molette et bien ca ne me derrange pas du tout de ne plus l'avoir...je m'en passe tres bien


----------



## Marcant (25 Février 2004)

Tu ne laisserais pas échapper une de tes souris par hasard ? La mienne est complétement dead...


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2004)

Ah non désolé, je tiens à mes souris


----------



## Marcant (25 Février 2004)

J'en ai trouvé une sur ebay mais faut voir le prix final, je suis dans la course pour l'acheter !!


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2004)

Oui car si la différence n'est pas énorme, prends la neuve


----------



## Marcant (25 Février 2004)

C'est clair, surtout pour la garantie !!!


----------



## vincmyl (26 Février 2004)

Oui la garantie et a mon avis en occaz elle serait pas beaucoup moins cher


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

C'est décidé...demain j'achaète la souris wireless apple !! Je vais vois chez IC pour la remise éducation...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Février 2004)

Oui 6%, ca vaut le coup


----------



## MadCluster (26 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je l'utilise tous les jours et ca de la balle, ca marche impecc


Tu ne trouves pas juste qu'il faille remplacer les piles assez souvent? Moi, c'est une moyenne d'une fois par mois minimum... Je m'attendais à moins souvent... Mais bon, je l'utilise plusieurs heures par jour... 
Par contre, les piles du clavier semblent immortelles (mais c'est vrai qu'il est moins sollicité aussi...)
Ceci dit, j'ai acheté des accus...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Février 2004)

Je l'ai recu le 24 décembre dernier et je suis toujours aux premieres piles, et seulement 1/3 d'utiliser alors je trouve que l'autonomie est vraiment bonne de mon coté. Je l'utilise environ 5H par jour sauf samedi et dimanche...


----------



## MadCluster (26 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai recu le 24 décembre dernier et je suis toujours aux premieres piles, et seulement 1/3 d'utiliser alors je trouve que l'autonomie est vraiment bonne de mon coté. Je l'utilise environ 5H par jour sauf samedi et dimanche...


Ah bon? Ben t'en as de la chance, hein!
Les piles livrées avec la souris ont duré une quinzaine de jours chez moi, et les accus que je place durent, je le répète, un mois environ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
Pourtant, je les décharge complètement avant de les recharger, donc pas d'"effet mémoire"...
Enfin bon, un mois, ça me gave pas encore trop, avec des accus... Mais avec des piles, ça me gonflerait quand même un peu...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Février 2004)

Tu fermes bien le petit loquet des que tu l'utilises plus ...


----------



## MadCluster (27 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu fermes bien le petit loquet des que tu l'utilises plus ...


Tu crois qu'il y a une grande différence de consommation entre le mode veille et l'extinction complète?
La souris se mets en veille assez vite. Par contre, quand je la rallume après extinction, elle met parfois deux à trois minutes avant de se resynchroniser avec l'ordi (que je n'éteins jamais...). j'ai le temps de boire mon café!


----------



## Marcant (27 Février 2004)

ça y est !!! j'ai acheté la souris apple wireless...elle est magnifique et très confortable d'utilisation...reste son autonomie avec les piles !!


----------



## vincmyl (28 Février 2004)

Tu verras, elle est tres bonne l'autonomie...


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> ça y est !!! j'ai acheté la souris apple wireless...elle est magnifique et très confortable d'utilisation...reste son autonomie avec les piles !!



Bah, vue qu'elle te sert de déco dans chambre tu devrais pas trop en consommer...des piles...











Ok, je sors...


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2004)

Tu trouves l'autonomie pas bonne???


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Bah c clair !!! C'est le gros bordel là, je n'avance pas...je vais peut etre la faire fonctionner sur le pc !!!


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2004)

Moi je trouve l'autonomie super mais bon....sus PC? quelle humour


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve l'autonomie super mais bon....sus PC? quelle humour



Surement pour l'autonomie ! 
Pour l'humour c'est parce que mon mac a des pb de santé !!


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2004)

Ca c'est pas cool


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Dommage au fait que la pomme situé sur la souris ne s'illumine pas comme celle du mac !!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Dommage au fait que la pomme situé sur la souris ne s'illumine pas comme celle du mac !!



en rouge...

oh oui ! en rouge !!!

_bon, ok je sors..._


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> en rouge...
> 
> ...



oublie pas ton écureuil


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Je préfère bleu quand même !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2004)

Tu as la main dessus de toute facon, tu verrais meme pas la pomme illuminée


----------



## Marcant (2 Mars 2004)

C'est juste pour le fun !!


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2004)

Oui c'est vrai juste le fun


----------



## Marcant (2 Mars 2004)

Dommage aussi qu'elle ne soit que d'une couleur !! J'aurais bien aimé l'avoir en grise...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2004)

Perso j'aime bien le blanc mais c'est vrai que c'est plus salissant


----------



## roro (8 Mars 2004)

Je viens d'acquérir une souris sans fil optique M$ Intellimouse explorer.
J'avais déjà une Intellimouse optical dont j'étais ravi mais là, je suis très déçu par la précision du pointage.
Un ami sur PC m'a confirmé la même impression avec une souris optique sans fil M$.

Est-ce commun à toutes les souris sans fil ou seulement aux M$ ? Peut-on remédier à cela ?


----------



## myckmack (8 Mars 2004)

J'ai la souris sans fil Apple et je la trouve plutôt précise.


----------



## roro (8 Mars 2004)

c'est une bluetooth, ce qui est idéal. Pour le reste, elle est hors de prix et ne possède pas de molette de défilement. Steve, chez NeXT, tu vendais une magnifique souris noire avec 2 boutons... il est tps de changer ça chez Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour en revenir au sujet, la mienne, je l'ai payée, 22,5 euros en promo, elle a 5 boutons programmables et une molette, et ce qui m'intéresse, ce sont les témoignages de possesseurs de souris sans fil non BT.


----------



## myckmack (8 Mars 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> , et ce qui m'intéresse, ce sont les témoignages de possesseurs de souris sans fil non BT.


Dont acte mais tu ne l'avais pas précisé dans ton message initial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMax (8 Mars 2004)

Ça ne vient pas du système de transmission, mais du capteur de la souris...
J'ai deux souris optique sans fil: une basique que mon PC: elle est pas précise
Une MX700 avec mon 12' qui elle est super précise...


----------



## roro (8 Mars 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Dont acte mais tu ne l'avais pas précisé dans ton message initial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est suite, à ton témoignage pour lequel je te remercie, que j'ai décidé d'apporter cette précision.


----------



## roro (8 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne vient pas du système de transmission, mais du capteur de la souris...
> J'ai deux souris optique sans fil: une basique que mon PC: elle est pas précise
> Une MX700 avec mon 12' qui elle est super précise...



l'intellimouse explorer n'est pourtant pas une souris d'entrée de gamme ! de plus, j'imagine que le capteur est au moins aussi bon que ma souris M$ filaire.
d'autres témoignages ?


----------



## mfay (8 Mars 2004)

J'ai une souris Kensington, très précise.

Attention, une souris optique n'aime pas les surfaces sans reliefs. Donc tu dois pouvoir améliorer les choses avec un bon tapis souris en tissu avec une trame bien visible.


----------



## Gallenza (17 Avril 2004)

Bon j'ai mon alu depuis 3 mois, et alors que je pensais acheter une souris à trois boutons et molette dès la première semaine (venant des PCs sous Linux je pensais que c'était indispensable, j'ai revu ma position, OS X a une ergonomie qui se suffit très bien d'un seul boutton, j'en suis le premier étonné car je pensais cela impossible, et le touchpad est de suffisement bonne qualité pour que l'on ne voit pas la différence avec une souris (ou presque) après une semaine d'utilisation), je viens seulemnt d'en acheter une pour exploiter correctement ma yellow dog et là....quel étonnement, j'ai un portable avec Bluetooth c'est super moumoute, mais aucune souris n'utilise cette norme!!! elle utilisent toutes des normes proprio avec connecteur horrible sur le port USB !!!! à ce compte là j'ai acheté la logitech USB super design Alu qui se marrie superbement avec mon Alubook, mais cette histoire de Bluetooth m'est un peu resté en travers de la gorge!
1)suis-je débile? il y a plein de souris bluetooth mais je m'en suis pas rendu compte
2)suis-je le seul à me formalisé de payer pour une technologie dans mon portable que je n'utiliserais jamais??


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2004)

Et pourquoi n'as tu pas tout simplement acheté la souris bluetooth d'Apple???


----------



## Gallenza (17 Avril 2004)

Comme je disais j'ai acheté une souris pour profiter pleinement de Linux, donc pour avoir 3 boutons et une molette, je crois pouvoir affirmer que Apple ne fournit pa sce genre de souris !!!


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2004)

La souris Logitech MX900 est reconnue par ton Mac équipé en Bluetooth. 

La base n'est pas reconnue par nos macs mais comme tu as un alu équipé en bluetooth, tu n'en as pas besoin, si ce n'est pour la recharger.


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2004)

Ah OK j'ignorais que "...pour pouvoir profiter de ma Yellow Dog..." signifiait molette et 3 boutons.

Le pb que tu soulèves n'est pas, à mon avis, du fait d'Apple, mais des constructueurs de souris qui ne s'interrogent même pas sur le fait que l'ordi sur lequel la souris va être utilisée est déjà compatible Bluetooth... Ils redéveloppent une interface à eux, passant par l'usb. 

Mais peut-être la souris Bluetooth est-elle quand même détectée par MacOS X sans installer le dongle usb bluetooth livré avec la souris, non?

(comme les modems ADSL Wifi qui nécessitent sur PC d'installer le dongle usb-wifi mais qui sont vu sur Mac directement via la carte airport intégrée au Mac...).

As-tu essayé?


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2004)

L'avis de membre du forum sur cette MX900.


----------



## vincmyl (18 Avril 2004)

J'ai la souris de chez Apple et ca tourne impecc


----------



## Gallenza (19 Avril 2004)

En fait je crois qu'elles utilisent majoritairement des protocoles proprio :-( c'est vrai que c'est pas apple sur ce coup mais bien les constucteurs de souris qui cassent les couilles!


----------



## booly (19 Avril 2004)

Je suis comme toi.... J'ai repéré un produit: www.bluetake.com et c'est une  souris bluetooth compatible mac (produit BT500) qui en plus a un design pas trop degueu et peu être acheté sans le dongle bluetooth (ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres produit et comme bluetooth est intégré dans les powerbook, c'est inutile d'avoir ce dongle)... 
Par contre, je n'en ai pas encore vue et elle semble mal distribué par ici et comme je voudrais pouvoir la toucher ou avoir un commentaire quant à la qualité et le reste avant de me lancer....
A bon entendeur...


----------



## Gallenza (20 Avril 2004)

Effectivement un modèle probablement interessant..à confirmer empiriquement!


----------



## myckmack (20 Avril 2004)

booly a dit:
			
		

> Je suis comme toi.... J'ai repéré un produit: www.bluetake.com et c'est une  souris bluetooth compatible mac (produit BT500) qui en plus a un design pas trop degueu et peu être acheté sans le dongle bluetooth (ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres produit et comme bluetooth est intégré dans les powerbook, c'est inutile d'avoir ce dongle)...
> Par contre, je n'en ai pas encore vue et elle semble mal distribué par ici et comme je voudrais pouvoir la toucher ou avoir un commentaire quant à la qualité et le reste avant de me lancer....
> A bon entendeur...


Une prise en main  ici .


----------



## vincmyl (20 Avril 2004)

Je viens de faire la MAJ du module Bluetooth et on peut enfin activer l'ordi avec la souris quand ce dernier est en veille


----------



## Onra (21 Avril 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire la MAJ du module Bluetooth et on peut enfin activer l'ordi avec la souris quand ce dernier est en veille



Exact, mais la souris Apple ne doit plus être éteinte avec le boutton dessous sous peine de rallumer illico l'ordi. En plus, j'ai un pbm depuis. Hier soir, j'ai mis en suspension d'activité mon iMac et j'ai laissé la souris "non éteinte". Ce soir, elle n'a plus de jus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Elle avait hier soir encore 4 barres sur 5. Les piles sont celles au lithium comme celle fournit d'origine. Alors ? Qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Faut que je prenne un AppleCare pour la souris ?


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2004)

Ben je pouvais déjà rallumer l'ordi avec la souris bluetooth AVANT cette mise à jour du firmware

La seule différence visible chez moi, c'est le dongle DLink qui maintenant clignote alors qu'avant ses LED étaient allumées en permanence.


----------



## Onra (21 Avril 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ben je pouvais déjà rallumer l'ordi avec la souris bluetooth AVANT cette mise à jour du firmware



C'est juste que la mise à jour à du recocher la case "Autoriser le réveil de l'ordi avec les périphériques BT" alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours est-il que ma souris n'a plus de pile, et ceci en 24h... à moins que le pbm soit plus ancien. Quand je l'avait acheté, j'avais laissé la souris "allumé" et j'étais parti en vacances deux semaines. Au retour, la souris n'avait plus de jus ! Depuis, je l'éteinds systématiquement...

Alors c'est grave docteur ? Il faut un AppleCare pour avoir un technicien au tel ? Même pour une souris ?

Qui a déjà appelé le SAV Apple pour une souris ?


----------



## vincmyl (21 Avril 2004)

Ah bon, moi ca marchait pas


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2004)

Ben tu peux toujours essayer le vétérinaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon la mienne 24 heures après la mise à jour a toujours ses 5 barres vertes d'autonomie des piles (et je ne l'éteins jamais)

D'ailleurs faut-il vraiment l'éteindre? Lorsque le Mac est en veille, la souris en veille également (la lumière rouge est éteinte), la consommation électrique est-elle importante? Y a-t-il le mainitien de l'émission radio "bluetooth", ou bine n'y a-t-il aucune émission tant qu'on ne clique pas dessus???


----------



## vincmyl (21 Avril 2004)

Voila une bonne question? elle se met en veille en meme tps que l'ordi je suppose


----------



## Onra (21 Avril 2004)

J'observe la même chose avec ma souris. Lorsque je met le mac en veille, la lumière rouge s'éteint aussi.

J'ai une paire de piles au lithium sous la main. Je vais changer les piles et ne jamais l'éteindre. On verra combien de temps elle tient la charge de cette manière, mais je ne suis pas très confiant


----------



## vincmyl (22 Avril 2004)

Il suffit que le mac se mette en veille assez rapidement comme ca la souris aussi....disons 2 min


----------



## Onra (22 Avril 2004)

J'ai trouvé un fil de discussion sur le sujet dans les forums Apple :  ici


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2004)

oups.... on dirait que j'ai tiré le bon lot avec ma souris BT. Car effectivement, la mienne semble ne pas être vorace du tout.


----------



## MarcMame (22 Avril 2004)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, j'ai acheté une souris sans fil Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer en Novembre dernier, il n'y aucun moyen d'éteindre la souris comme celle d'Apple et bientôt 6 mois plus tard, aucun signe de fatigue, le signal et les piles sont toujours à fond !
Sans parler du fait qu'elle est extremement plus précise que la souris Apple d'origine avec ou sans fil.


----------



## Onra (3 Mai 2004)

Bon alors, 10 jours après avoir mis de nouvelles piles, l'iMac s'est mis à brailler comme quoi les batteries de la souris étaient à plat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je reprends alors en main la souris et je la trouve anormalement chaude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ni une, ni deux, je retire le cache, j'enlève les batteries et là je m'aperçois qu'elles sont brulante !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il doit donc y avoir un court jus qui décharge les piles et c'est pourquoi les piles de font pas long feu. Apparement, quand j'éteind la souris, les piles durent plus longtemps mais j'imagine que c'est parce que la souris a moins la possibilité de se mettre en court jus. Bref, ce soir je retrouve mon ticket de caisse et je ramène mon mulot dans la boutique où je l'ai acheté...

Conclusion, certaines souris Apple ont bien un pbm. D'ailleurs, j'ai eu la chance de tomber juste quand le phénomène s'est produit, car jusque là je ne l'avais jamais observé à part sa conséquence : les piles vides. Cela explique aussi pourquoi, lorsque j'ai fait la mise à jour, la charge des piles était de 100% et que le lendemain, les piles étaient à plat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je serai aussi tenté de dire que le pbm vient de la mise à jour mais dès le départ, les piles d'origine n'avait même pas fait 15j...


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2004)

Effectivement je pense que certains mulots sont génétiquement défaillantes.... fais la changer.

(La mienne un mois après achat a toujours ses 5 barres vertes, sans aucun soin particulier. Je la laisse se mettre en veille toute seule en même temps que le Mac)


----------



## jief (3 Mai 2004)

Bon ben alors voilà... Moi j'avais déjà une souris bluetooth et j'en suis très content.
Je l'ai depuis un mois et demi et j'ai toujours toutes les barres donc niveau autonomie, OK
J'ai acheté le clavier ce matin, après avoir vérifié que la sortie de veille était bien gerée, vu que j'ai un portable que j'utilise fermé, avec un écran exterieur.
Et là catastrophe, ni ma souris ni mon clavier ne sortent ma machine de veille après un "suspendre l'activité".
Mes mises à jour sont au poil, je ne comprends pas...
Help !


----------



## Onra (3 Mai 2004)

As-tu coché la case "Autoriser les périphériques bluetooth à réveiller l'ordinateur" dans le panneau de préférences ?


----------



## jief (3 Mai 2004)

La case est grisée dans mes préférences bluetooth je n epeux pas la cocher....
Pourquoi ?


----------



## Onra (3 Mai 2004)

jief a dit:
			
		

> La case est grisée dans mes préférences bluetooth je n epeux pas la cocher....
> Pourquoi ?



Et quand tu as regardé, tu était sur secteur ou non ? Peut-être qu'il y a un lien avec le mode de gestion d'énergie ?


----------



## jief (3 Mai 2004)

Non ! En fait c'est bête mais j'avais téléchargé les mises à jour et je n'avais pas vu que le package installait une mini appli dans les utilities et qu'il fallait donc lancer celles-ci après coup...
Bref j'étais persuadé d'être à jour et je ne l'étais pas.
Maintenant ça fonctionne terrible et je suis ravi !
En tout cas Onra, merci beaucoup car c'est toi qui m'a mis sur la piste !


----------



## Onra (3 Mai 2004)

jief a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas Onra, merci beaucoup car c'est toi qui m'a mis sur la piste !



De nada


----------



## vincmyl (3 Mai 2004)

Avec la mise a jour du module tu peux cocher et décocher cette case et c'est super pratique


----------



## MadMax (5 Mai 2004)

Hello!

Je viens de m'acheter la souris logitech MX 900 pour aller avec mon nouveau portable, mon nouveau clavier apple et mon bel écran (Sony).

Je ne l'ai pas encore branchée. Je la garde ou faut-il la chnger pour une que vous préférez?

C'est une question ouverte.


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

Regarde par la 

PS: Pas bien les doubles postes


----------



## colargol (6 Mai 2004)

Et trois mois plus tard, toujours satisfait ?


----------



## photobruno (7 Mai 2004)

Connaissez-vous l'existence d'un pavé numérique bluetooth
compatible avec un AluBook 15" ?
Merci
Bruno


----------



## r e m y (7 Mai 2004)

et un joystick ou gamepad Bluetooth... ça existe?


----------



## Atlantique (7 Mai 2004)

Je connais pas mais ça se serait une super idée.


----------



## fausto (8 Mai 2004)

Salut,
tu as beaucoup de chance, je t'ais déniché ce pavé numérique sans fil en lisant le mensuel de la fnac : ici...

Voila


----------



## Onra (8 Mai 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> _(...)_  Bref, ce soir je retrouve mon ticket de caisse et je ramène mon mulot dans la boutique où je l'ai acheté... _(...)_



Et voilà, j'ai ramené la souris à mon revendeur qui me l'a échangé avec une toute neuve... j'ai remis un jeu de pile que je possèdais déjà, et le niveau de batterie est apparement au maximum.

J'espère que celle-ci n'aura pas le même pbm...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, je ne sais pas si je dois flasher cette souris comme l'ancienne ? Comment puis-je le savoir ? Ou je peux trouver le flasheur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## Onra (8 Mai 2004)

En allant à Planet Saturn ce matin, j'ai vu que logitech en faisait un aussi :

Le MediaPad


----------



## Atlantique (12 Mai 2004)

Ca y est, elle arrive...

Si quelqu'un a des infos je suis preneur. 

Elle a l'air plutôt top et les seules bluetooth que j'ai trouvé jusqu'ici sont trop grosses pour mon futur PowerBook.

Je suis trop content.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Bof bof niveau design, j'ai peur que ça fasse tâche à côté de mon powerbook


----------



## vincmyl (12 Mai 2004)

Oué pas terrible


----------



## bengilli (12 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oué pas terrible



C'est vrai que ca fait un peu cheap, mais sa taille en fera le compagnon idéal des portables.


----------



## golf (12 Mai 2004)

La critique est aisée mais l'art est difficile...


----------



## Kaneda (13 Mai 2004)

Je continue mes petites questions suite à la commande de l'iBook (voir signature).

Je cherche donc à acheter une souris :

- 30 euros max (35 au pire dirons nous)
- Blanche de préférence ou qui s'accorde bien avec l'iBook
- PAS MINIATURE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 car je veux pas avoir la main explosée en fin de journée.
- Optique mais AVEC fil (pas de bluetooth ou autre truc à pile)
- 2 boutons et fonction défilement

Au moins c'est clair et net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si vous savez où je peux trouver cette petite merveille ..


----------



## PilotF (13 Mai 2004)

tu as la Microsoft optique de base qui est blanche, et pas très chère, me semble t-il


----------



## Kaneda (13 Mai 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> tu as la Microsoft optique de base qui est blanche, et pas très chère, me semble t-il



Je sais je l'ai pour le portable Paicai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais si je pouvais éviter d'acheter encore Cro$oft pour le Mac ma fois je ne serai pas contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y en a peut-être qui s'accorderons mieux niveau design, j'attends de voir sinon y a des chances que je reprenne la même en effet .


----------



## Oizo (13 Mai 2004)

Moi j'ai depuis un an la souris "mini mouse optical" de Logitech. Contrairement au nom du modèle elle n'est pas si mini que ça, ni trop grosse, vraiment très bien !  
[image]http://www.pckucko.hu/Products/Images/Logitech/Mouse/Mini%20Optical%20Mouse%20large.gif[/image]  
Elle est de la taille de l'ancienne souris Apple :
[image]http://www.geocities.co.jp/SiliconValley-Bay/3726/MOUSE/Apple2/IMGP0363.JPG[/image]  
Bonne prise en main...


----------



## Oizo (13 Mai 2004)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi les images n'apparaissent pas dans mon message  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En aperçu elles s'affichent pourtant


----------



## golf (13 Mai 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai depuis un an la souris "mini mouse optical" de Logitech...


Parce que tes liens ne sont pas bons !...
Vas plutôt puiser sur le site  Logitech.fr...


----------



## Oizo (13 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tes liens ne sont pas bons !...


 
Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas dans mes liens ? Car quand je fais "voir un aperçu de mon message", les images s'affichent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
J'ai oublié de dire que cette souris est dans les 30 euros environ...  
La voici :


----------



## Kaneda (13 Mai 2004)

Merci Oizo pour ce conseil de souris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (le problème c'est que cro$oft ou logitech, ça fait encore très Paicai tout ça surtout niveau design ...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'y aurait-il pas des produit fabriqués expressément pour Mac ?


----------



## Apca (13 Mai 2004)

Salut,


Il existe cette souris  LA mais qui est cher. A moin que tu saurai la trouver moin cher. C'est ce qui conviendrai encore assez bien avec ton mac.


----------



## Kaneda (13 Mai 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> Il existe cette souris  LA mais qui est cher. A moin que tu saurai la trouver moin cher. C'est ce qui conviendrai encore assez bien avec ton mac.



Rha merci !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est exactement le style que je recherche, c'est vrai qu'elle est un poil cher ... je vais voir mais y a de fortes chances que ce soit ça ....

Si quelqu'un sait où la trouver moins cher, ou si une autre souris ressemble à cela en moins cher je  suis preneur aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Si quelqu'un à cette souris " The Mouse de Macmice " , qu'il me dise si elle a du poids et qu'elle respire la qualité comme celle d'apple ou si elle est très légère et fait un peu toc .  Merci


----------



## Atlantique (13 Mai 2004)

En plus je suis sûr qu'elle sent mauvais et qu'elle fait des bruits de frottement...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut avoir le moral avec certains.

Hormis une souris en métal, tout fera cheap à coté d'un powerbook. Elles sont toutes en plastic et je n'en connais pas de belle. Elles ont toutes des designs de fer à repasser ou alors les petites ont un fil à la patte.

A ma connaissance il n'y en avait pas encore bluetooth de cette taille là. Il y a eu un labo convaincant de cette marque sur le site. Elle a un interrupteur. Et je la trouve plutôt dicrète.

Alors arretez de m'embêter


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Atlantique a dit:
			
		

> En plus je suis sûr qu'elle sent mauvais et qu'elle fait des bruits de frottement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as pas tort en ce qui concerne le design de fer à repasser et du fil à la patte. Bon allez, j'admet qu'elle est pas mal cette souris.


----------



## Atlantique (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, j'admet qu'elle est pas mal cette souris.



Bon alors tu l'achètes et puis tu me dis si elle est vraimant bien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non je plaisante


----------



## golf (14 Mai 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Il existe cette souris  LA mais qui est cher. A moin que tu saurai la trouver moin cher. C'est ce qui conviendrai encore assez bien avec ton mac.







C'est vrai qu'elle en jette... Elle devrait être signée de la pomme....


----------



## Kaneda (14 Mai 2004)

Tout à fait, si je pouvais seulement avoir l'avis d'un utilisateur de cette souris sur sa finition globale et son poids ... (je ne veux pas d'un joli plastique "vide", tout léger, le poids de la souris cro$oft que j'ai, au minimum, serait bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (une wheel mouse optical blanche toute simple)

Merci à qui pourra me donner cette information


----------



## vincmyl (14 Mai 2004)

Je la trouve bizarre..je sais pas mais ya un truc...


----------



## Kaneda (14 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je la trouve bizarre..je sais pas mais ya un truc...



Ca m'aide pas ça


----------



## Apca (14 Mai 2004)

Petite parenthèse : Ce serait bien si apple mettait une souris comme ca avec ces mac.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

J'avais une souris logitech infra rouge MX700 que j'ai pu parfaitement configurer.....je l'ai remplacé par la même souris mais bluetooth ( MX900) , les fonction basique marche mais je ne peux pas configurer les touches!! quelqu'un sait 'il si c'est normal?

merci


----------



## golf (14 Mai 2004)

Oui, c'est normal, la MX 900 est uniquement PC !
Son pilote Bluetooth pour Mac n'existe pas ou pas encore !...
Hi hi, en général on se renseigne *avant* d'acheter !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




De plus, le sujet a déjà été évoqué dans ce forum !!!


----------



## Onra (14 Mai 2004)

Tu pourrais répondre moins sèchement Golf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin moi ce que j'en dis...


----------



## Amophis (14 Mai 2004)

Je crois avoir lu sur le forum de Macbidouille qu'il existe un ch'ti utilitaire pour configurer les MX900 ad'hoc






Demande à ton ami Google de t'éclairer


----------



## Amophis (14 Mai 2004)

Je suis intéressé par cette souris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car les souris alu BT ne courent pas les rues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si M. Apple voulait bien sortir une souris assortie aux alu, alors je suis preneur, en attendant c Macally


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

A la demande de Kaneda, je viens vous faire part de ma petite expérience en matiére de souris..pom pom pom... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1/  Maccally Dotmouse 
Une bouze (pardonnez moi le terme), elle decroche souvent et est surtout trés lente!!!
(on avait posté un sujet il y a environs 6 mois la dessus avec MarcAnt)

2/ Genius Mini Netscroll Traveler Optique Black 
Trop petite, trop mignone, celle de MarcAnt a durée 3 jours, la mienne un mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3/ Logitech Mini Mouse Optical 
Marche nikel sur le G5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







4/ Apple Mouse 
Marche bien mais je trouve qu'elle decroche de temps en temps.
Il manque une roulette pour changer les armes dans UT 2003 et le click droit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voulou


----------



## Kaneda (14 Mai 2004)

merci chagregel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre je suis déçu que tu n'ai pas eut l'occasion de tester "The Mouse" de Macmice. 2 boutons, Apple style ... 

Si quelqu'un possède cette souris, qu'il se fasse connaître merci


----------



## photobruno (14 Mai 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Le média-pad paraissait tentant mais c'est un ensemble
indisociable "pavé-souris-clavier" et vraiment cher.
L'autre de la fnac n'est pas donné non plus quoique très
complet et faisant calculatrice indépendante.
Je vais un peu chercher avant d'acheter.
L'idéal serait un pavé bluetooth tout simple
équivalent à un pavé de clavier de desktop,
petit, pratique et pas cher !
merci


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2004)

moi j'ai ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le pad de défilement n'est pas hyper rapide mais la tenue en main est top

mais elle te conviendra pas : elle est trop chère !


----------



## Kaneda (15 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] moi j'ai ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 Questions : 

-- Combien ?
-- Est-elle asez lourde dans le sens qu'elle n'a pas l'air en "toc"  ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je suis intéressé par cette souris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil, comme toi.


----------



## r e m y (17 Mai 2004)

Je viens de faire, par hasard, un constat étonnant...

J'ai un iMac G4/800 avec souris Bluetooth Apple, et adaptateur D-Link (celui recommandé par Apple)

Hier, j'ai du redémarrer mon iMac sur MacOS 9 (pour utiliser l'émulateur de PlayStation VirtualPlay Station).

Je pensais devoir rebrancher ma souris USB à fil, et pendant que le Mac redémarrait sous OS9, j'ai commencé à ressortir la souris USB de sa boite, dérouler son fil, et j'allais la brancher, quand j'ai constaté que le curseur à l'écran semblait réagir aux mouvements de la souris bluetooth... et en effet, sans que je n'aies rien eu à faire, j'ai pu utiliser ma souris bluetooth sous MacOS 9!

Je ne savais même pas que bluetooth était géré par MacOS 9.... A moins que ce soit directement le dongle D-Link qui gère tout seul la liaison bluetooth et qu'il soit vu par MacOS 9 comme une souris USB.


Incroyable, non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et avec un clavier bluetooth??? est-ce que ça fonctionnerait aussi?)


----------



## r e m y (17 Mai 2004)

Ben visiblement je ne suis pas le seul à avoir fait le constat:

cette News de MacBidouille en parle, et a priori ça fonctionne aussi avec le clavier Bluetooth Apple.


----------



## Mondana (17 Mai 2004)

Salut,
jevoudrais savoir comment fonctionne votre souris ss fils apple apres plusieurs mois , rapidite du curseur et les mises a niveau sont elles benefiques ?
@+


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2004)

Sans aucun doute les MAJ sont bénéfiques: curseur plus précis et réveil de l'ordi via la souris.
Elle marche a merveille...et l'autonomie est plus que correcte


----------



## myckmack (17 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Sans aucun doute les MAJ sont bénéfiques: curseur plus précis et réveil de l'ordi via la souris.
> Elle marche a merveille...et l'autonomie est plus que correcte


Idem. À part que je trouve que, sur mon 17", elle manque un peu de vélocité malgré que la vitesse de déplacement soit au maximum.


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2004)

Ah bon moi c'est meme pas au maximum..et ca me convient tout a fait


----------



## Mondana (17 Mai 2004)

VINC...
tu serais pas un peu trop pro apple ou alors tu bosses pour eux ?
A chaque fois que l on parle de leur souris tu bondis comme un chat pour prendre sa defense...


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2004)

Ca serait mentir que de dire que je ne suis pas pro Apple mais je dis vraiment ce que je pense. Qu'on soit pour ou contre les souris 2 boutons, molette etc..pour mon utilisation elle est bien.


----------



## pim (17 Mai 2004)

Super autonomie pour la souris BT. Mais vivement le jour heureux où la mienne se fera greffer une molette ! En attendant j'utilise le clavier


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2004)

Franchement au boulot j'ai une souris a molette et quand je rentre chez moi, la molette ne me manque pas du tout...et je m'en passe tres bien


----------



## r e m y (18 Mai 2004)

Bon visiblement ça n'émeut pas grand monde ici (il faut croire que plus personne n'utilise MacOS 9)

Mais moi je suis bien content car je peux désormais utiliser une souris Bluetooth sur mon "vieux" powerbook G3/400 (qui tourne beaucoup mieux sous MacOS 9 que sous MacOS X). Il m'a suffit de faire un premier démarrage sous OS X pour faire reconnaitre une première fois la souris (ou le couple Dongle D-Link - Souris), et maintenant en démarrant sous MacOS 9, je peux utiliser la souris bluetooth.

Magique!


----------



## r e m y (18 Mai 2004)

Franchement je suis TRES content de ma souris Bluetooth... en plus comme indiqué sur ce  fil de discussion , j'ai découvert très récemment qu'elle est utilisable même lorsque je démarre mon Mac sous MacOS 9....


----------



## vincmyl (18 Mai 2004)

Tu parles bien de la souris Apple


----------



## r e m y (18 Mai 2004)

oui oui la souris bluetooth Apple avec le dongle D-Link


----------



## vincmyl (18 Mai 2004)

Tres bon achat


----------



## PowerBookophile (19 Mai 2004)

Bà, ça m'émeut au moins moi. Je ne pensais pas non plus que Mac OS 9 pouvait gérer le Bluetooth. En tout cas, je vois d'ici les possibilités que cela va m'apporter. Je trouve qu'une petite souris Apple En Bluetooth serait tout à fait parfaite près de mon iBook. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## JCR (19 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à Tous

J'ai depuis plusieurs mois (octobre ou novembre) la souris Bluetooth Apple. Aucun soucis, agréable, pratique et belle. Toutes les MAJ Bluetooth qu'Apple a proposé ont été bénéfiques en matière de fonctionnalité, de reconnaissance en sortie de veille, etc...
Par contre, des fois (mais assez régulièrement) la molette et le deuxième bouton manquent à l'appel. 
Je viens de découvrir que Macally  va sortir un nouveau mulot Bluetooth avec tout ce qui faut.
Si j'ai bien compris, aucun adaptateur USB ne sera fourni, il pourra fonctionner avec les machines Apple dont le Bluetooth est intégré et fonctionnera bien-sur avec une machine et un adaptateur USB rajouté.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mai 2004)

Exactement que des MAJ bénéfiques


----------



## myckmack (19 Mai 2004)

Celle-là : The Mouse, qui est bien jolie, devrait perdre son fil au courant de l'été.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Mai 2004)

Oui pas mal


----------



## MarcMame (20 Mai 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Super autonomie pour la souris BT.


Qu'appeles tu _super autonomie ?_


----------



## vincmyl (20 Mai 2004)

3 a 4 mois


----------



## r e m y (21 Mai 2004)

Alors attention, car l'explication donnée par MacBidouille confirme ce que j'avais imaginé.

En clair ce n'est pas MacOS 9 qui gère le bluetooth, mais le dongle D-Link modifié par la mise à jour de firmware diffusée par Apple. Ce dongle reçoit les communications bluetooth en provenance de la souris Apple et du clavier Apple, et les envoie sur le port USB. MacOS 9 voit donc le dongle D-Link comme un clavier-souris USB et donc le gère comme tel.


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2004)

Je viens de découvrir une conséquence embêtante de la souris bluetooth utilisée avec le dongle D-Link USB

Un jeu comme Deimos Rising d'Ambrosia, croit voir un gamepad dans le port USB (alors que c'est le dongle bluetooth gérant la souris), ce qui rend le jeux injouable pour le player 1 (le jeu intercepte des fausses infos en provenance de la souris et on ne peut plus rien contrôler...)

Seule parade: brancher un vrai gamepad USB qui semble vu en priorité par rapport à la souris
(Pb signalé à Ambrosia)


----------



## MarcMame (27 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> 3 a 4 mois


Peut mieux faire...
Dès que mes piles d'origine tomberont en panne, on saura combien. Pour l'instant, 6 mois et toujours aucun signe de faiblesse...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mai 2004)

Ah oué qd meme c'est pas mal


----------



## lucho1 (27 Mai 2004)

la question est dans le sujet
Peut ton mettre une souris externe USB sur un ibook? en externe style souris logitech ou faut-il racheter une souris mac?


----------



## casimir (27 Mai 2004)

salut a toi cousin orange


----------



## Onra (27 Mai 2004)

N'importe quel souris USB fonctionne sur un mac


----------



## Kaneda (27 Mai 2004)

J'ai une souris microsoft usb externe sur un iBook tout neuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vas voir dans la rubrique portable au sujet : exposez vos portable ou exposez vos mac, je sais plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vers les dernières photos, y en a une avec 2 portable dont l ibook et la souris reliée


----------



## Mulder (27 Mai 2004)

On va se gêner, tiens !


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2004)

oui n'importe quelle souris USB est reconnue sans ajout de driver aucun. (simplement pour certaines souris à 40 boutons, si le constructeur ne fournit pas de driver Mac, tu ne pourras poas configurer tous tes boutons)

Par contre une souris classique (genre 2 boutons + molette) aucun problème


----------



## chagregel (28 Mai 2004)

Pardon de déplacer ce sujet à tout bout de champs, nous allons en discuter entre nous


----------



## golf (28 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pardon de déplacer ce sujet à tout bout de champs, nous allons en discuter entre nous


Notre demandeur a eu sa réponse mais tu aurait pu laisser le sujet qq jours dans portables que le U qui ont des souris spécifiques portable viennent lui en parler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ceux ci ne viennent peut être pas visiter le forum périphérique en ce moment...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (28 Mai 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Peut mieux faire...
> Dès que mes piles d'origine tomberont en panne, on saura combien. Pour l'instant, 6 mois et toujours aucun signe de faiblesse...



       hum,m'ouais... mais faut dire aussi, si tu l'utilises comme ton clavier, c'est pas étonnant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       _ [points sur les i] pour les ceuss qui n'auraient pas remarqué: Ctrl-clic- "afficher dans une nouvelle fenêtre" sur l'avatar de marcMame... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/points sur les i] _


----------



## Amophis (7 Juin 2004)

Bon voilà juste un petit post rapide pour vous dire que j'ai une souris Sony VIAO pour mon alu 15 et elle marche du tonnerre (capteur optique TRES performant même sur support un peu abimé).


Un très bon choix (perso), très bonne ergonomie (parfait pour moi gaucher), finition superbe (mieux que mon ancienne Optical notebook de M$ ), par contre elle est pas donnée (55¤) mais bon on change pas de souris tous les jours, autant en choisir une qui tienne la route


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà juste un petit post rapide pour vous dire que j'ai une souris Sony VIAO pour mon alu 15 et elle marche du tonnerre (capteur optique TRES performant même sur support un peu abimé).
> 
> 
> Un très bon choix (perso), très bonne ergonomie (parfait pour moi gaucher), finition superbe (mieux que mon ancienne Optical notebook de M$ ), par contre elle est pas donnée (55¤) mais bon on change pas de souris tous les jours, autant en choisir une qui tienne la route


merci de ton post   
le mieux serait peut être d'aller ici et de creer un sujet   :love:


----------



## myckmack (25 Juin 2004)

colargol a dit:
			
		

> Et trois mois plus tard, toujours satisfait ?


Alors ?


----------



## myckmack (25 Juin 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> PS : Si quelqu'un à cette souris " The Mouse de Macmice " , qu'il me dise si elle a du poids et qu'elle respire la qualité comme celle d'apple ou si elle est très légère et fait un peu toc .  Merci


Elle sort en BT courant septembre : cf là .


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2004)

le bluetooth est-ce plus rapide qu'une souris optique?
le bluetooth eske ça bouffe plus de batterie qu'une souris optique?
c'est mes questions maca-métaphysiques du moment!


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2004)

Une souris peut être optique ET bluetooth... (comme la souris bluetooth Apple par exemple)
une souris optique remplace la boule (en dessous) par un faisceau lumineux
une souris bluetooth remplace le fil de branchement par une liaison radio

Sinon, une souris bluetooth et optique "bouffe" plus qu'une optique simple (et la bluetooth fonctionne sur pile ou batterie , alors que l'optique simple s'alimente sur le port usb de l'ordi)


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juin 2004)

Il semblerait que parmis les souris sans fil, les modèles BlueTooth sont de gros consommateurs d'énergie.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2004)

sauf celle de MarcMame qui a priori n'a pas changé de piles au bout de 6 mois (cf un autre fil de discussion....)

La mienne change de piles toutes les 5 à 6 semaines d'usage intensif


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juin 2004)

Bientot 8 mois !   
Mais petite précision, ma souris n'est pas compatible BlueTooth. Elle utilise un protocole HF propriétaire à Microsoft.
Sur le site de Microsoft, les souris sans fil BlueTooth ne bénéficie pas de cette autonomie record, ce qui confirmerait, en plus des différents témoignages, que le BlueTooth est un gros consommateur d'énergie.


----------



## myckmack (29 Juin 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site de Microsoft, les souris sans fil BlueTooth ne bénéficie pas de cette autonomie record, ce qui confirmerait, en plus des différents témoignages, que le BlueTooth est un gros consommateur d'énergie.


Il y a une autre explication plausible : Micro$oft fait davantage d'efforts pour un protocole propriétaire que pour la dent bleue :rose:.


----------



## golf (29 Juin 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> ...Micro$oft fait davantage d'efforts pour un protocole propriétaire que pour la dent bleue :rose:.


Non... Encore une remarque partisane non fondée  
La techno BT est dévoreuse d'énergie car elle scanne en permanence son spectre radio en mode conversationnel.


----------



## myckmack (29 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non... Encore une remarque partisane non fondée
> La techno BT est dévoreuse d'énergie car elle scanne en permanence son spectre radio en mode conversationnel.


Quand tu critiques une citation, tu est prié de la donner en entier. J'avais écrit : "Il y a une autre explication plausible". "Plausible" ne veut pas dire "certaine" :hein:.


----------



## golf (30 Juin 2004)

Même plausible, on évite ces digressions sur cro$oft


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2004)

en clair si je vous comprends bien y'a pas tant d'avantages que ça a utiliser une souris bluetooh plutot qu'une souris optique sans fil


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une autre explication plausible : Micro$oft fait davantage d'efforts pour un protocole propriétaire que pour la dent bleue :rose:.


Aurais-tu une dent (bleue) contre GrosSoft?

Cela dit, je confirme que ma souris à dent bleue est une grosse dévoreuse de piles... de même que mes telephones portables dès lors que le protocole Bluetooth est activé.


----------



## MarcMame (30 Juin 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> en clair si je vous comprends bien y'a pas tant d'avantages que ça a utiliser une souris bluetooh plutot qu'une souris optique sans fil


En effet pas tant que ça. 
Le gros avantage réside dans l'integration du recepteur dans un portable par exemple. Ca fait un élément de moins à transporter et des fils en moins sous le bureau dans le cas d'une machine de bureau (sauf MX900). A part ça.... :sleep:


----------



## derennes (18 Juillet 2004)

j'ai la cervelle comme un gruyere a force de lire des articles et des comparatifs sur les souris.
je cherche une souris pour mon ibook,je me fiche qu'elle soit bulletproof,waterprof ,underground ou bluetooth,tout ce que je veux c'est une souris 2 boutons une molette et que surtout ca soit la plus précise du marché ,pour un ibook?
si vous avez des infos vous bienviendez!


----------



## golf (18 Juillet 2004)

Fait une recherche dans le forum, il regorge de renseignements...


----------



## davidcaro2 (18 Juillet 2004)

Logitech MX300   

Très precise, c'est une souris optique avec simplement 2 boutons + 1 molette.... plus 1 petit bouton sur le dessus (pratique pour exposé)

Elle est noire et grise , mais ça tranche bien avec l'ibook

Le pilote logitech est très complet


----------



## golf (18 Juillet 2004)

Un petit lien SVP !...


----------



## FdeB (18 Juillet 2004)

ma cro$oft intellimouse (4 boutons+molette) est vraimment ce que j'ai essayé de mieux 
très precise sur tout support : je l'ai depuis + de deux ans sur mon iBook600, c'est au moins 100 fois mieux que les apple...


----------



## gootch (19 Juillet 2004)

j'ai eu le malheur d'acheter une microsoft qui certes est précise mais qui est pleins de bugs elle n'arrete pas sans raison de bouger dans tous les sens super chiant

Sinon j'ai une logitech je n'ai jamais été emmerdé avec hasard ou reflet de la réalité? a toi de trancher, moi j'ai mon idée sur la question

Les états d'âme sur cro$oft n'ont pas à figurer dans un forum technique.
Les modérateurs


----------



## gootch (19 Juillet 2004)

pardon!!  
mais je crois que j'ai fait ça dans un autre message depuis (j'avais pas lu cette remontrance désolé   )


----------



## derennes (19 Juillet 2004)

golf>bah ouais mais je sais pas si c'est chez moi que ca bugge mais a chaque fois quasiment que j'utilises la fonction recherche,je tombe sur des liens morts ,quand par exemple un post pointe vers une url style
fnac.com ou autre.
sinon,merci pour vos réponses


----------



## golf (19 Juillet 2004)

Oui, derennes, j'en suis conscient, ces pertes de liens sont liées au transfert des forums ; j'essaie d'y remédier mais c'est un boulot de titan 
Mais dans ta quête en remontant sur peu de temps tu as des réponses car en BT, en 2 boutons ou encore 2 + 1, il y a eu une foison de demandes 
Là 
Là 
Ou, mieux cencore, là 
etc.



			
				gootch a dit:
			
		

> mais je crois que j'ai fait ça dans un autre message depuis (j'avais pas lu cette remontrance désolé)


J'ai été obligé d'en arriver là pour éviter la pollution des réponses qui en devenaient illisibles 
Faut pas tout mélanger


----------



## imaout (20 Juillet 2004)

Une souris tout plein mignonne pour ton iBook : Souris Sans Fil Mini Optical Mouse 3d Rf Usb Silver


----------



## golf (20 Juillet 2004)

Et tout plein d'autres souris chez Macway


----------



## lalou (20 Juillet 2004)

Sans compter le labo MacG spécial "The Mouse" de MacMice qui synthétise bien les besoins et préférences des macusers en matière sorexyphile (et sourisanphile   ).
De plus, il y a cette page des avis des forums où tu trouveras des tas d'infos.
Bien évidemment, chacun détient sa propre vérité... Donc à toi d'accoucher de la tienne   
Bonne lecture et bon choix   

@+


----------



## golf (20 Juillet 2004)

Et accoucher d'une souris, il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat


----------



## Tiramisu (17 Août 2004)

Hello,

Je dois m'acheter une souris et ça pourrait effectivement être celle-là (nouvelle souris Kensington). Mais d'autres m'intéressent aussi... J'ai besoin de vos avis. J'ai regardé dans les Forums, mais les messages ne sont pas assez récents... :rose: 

Perso, j'ai besoin d'une souris très précise, optique, pourquoi pas Bluetooth ?, avec une bonne prise en main et un clic agréable, peu importe le prix, le design est aussi un plus non négligeable mais tellement subjectif...
J'avais donc pensé à une souris apple, mais je ne sais pas trop ce qu'elles valent.. et je crois bien que j'aimerais un deuxième bouton ou au moins une roulette. Donc j'abandonne cette idée pour l'instant... Sauf, si avec le Nouvel imac, Ils sortaient LA Souris  ! j'attendrai donc fin août. 

Puis les Kensington... il y en a toute une flanquée... La "Studio Mouse Graphite" et "l'Optical Elite" ont l'air cools... quelqu'un les a-t-il déjà essayées ? Que valent-elles sur le plan de la précision et du confort ?

La toute dernière de Microsoft "L'Optical Mouse by S+arck"  a l'air très réussi côté design...   mais elle n'est pas encore sortie. Donc difficile de se faire une idée. Mais elle me plaît beaucoup !

J'avais pensé aussi à "The Mouse" qui est maintenant également dispo en Bluetooth, mais le clic semble insupportable... pourtant avec un design pareil, on se demande comment ils n'ont pas pu penser au clic... Dans la prochaine version peut-être ?


voilà...
des suggestions ? des avis ? 
Merci d'avance,


----------



## golf (17 Août 2004)

Hé, les fils sur le sujet ne sont pas si vieux que çà !
Et on y parle de modèles récents


----------



## marc-aurel (20 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

je cherche en vain à acheter sur le net la PocketMouse 2.0 filaire ( la wireless j'ai trouvé mais elle m'intéresse moins.)

Si vous savez où trouver cette souris : je suis preneur.
merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

As tu fait une recherche sur Google ?


----------



## marc-aurel (20 Août 2004)

oui bien sûr, mais en vain et comme dans la news de macgé elle est marquée " en vente dés maintenant " c'est qu'elle doit l'être quelque part.


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

Il me semble qu'elle est présente sur l'AppleStore


----------



## marc-aurel (20 Août 2004)

Non sur le store c'est pas la PocketMouse 2.O mais la PocketMouse SE ou Pro, dommage pour moi.


----------



## mkiman (9 Septembre 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pourrais tu nous dire la marque et le modéle de cette souris stp


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

est ce que toutes les souris sont compatibles sur mac ? :rose:


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2004)

quasiment toutes oui, laquelle as tu ? (tu vois c'est utlle de verifier avant son switch :love: )


----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2004)

Kensington studiomouse graphite


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

à condition qu'elles soient USB, bien sur


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

en fait, j'hésite à macheter une souris apple comme ça j'aurais tout le matos pour bosser tranquillement, c une bonne idée ou pas ?


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

perso je te conseillerai plutot une  souris 3 boutons, beaucoup plus pratique sous osX
(indispensable à mon avis)


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> perso je te conseillerai plutot une souris 3 boutons, beaucoup plus pratique sous osX
> (indispesable à mon avis)


La souris 3 boutons, c une souris avec une roulette ??? est ce que tu as un exemple précis d'une bonne souris, par exemple ta quoi en ce moment ???


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

moi j'ai une kensington, petit modéle (j'ai un ibook)
pas cher, optique et qui marche parfaitement.
3 bout = avec molette, tres pratique pour faire defiler les ascenseurs.
et le bout droit t'evites de faire consrttament ctrl+clic.

kensington


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai une kensington, petit modéle (j'ai un ibook)
> pas cher, optique et qui marche parfaitement.
> 3 bout = avec molette, tres pratique pour faire defiler les ascenseurs.
> et le bout droit t'evites de faire consrttament ctrl+clic.
> ...


Parce que avec une souris apple, y a même pas me clic droit !!!!!!!!!  

Donc mon choix est fait, je vais me racheter une souris optique avec roulette


----------



## mkiman (9 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Kensington studiomouse graphite


  Merci Golf c'est sympa 

  Si des gens ont des infos sur cette souris je suis preneur.
  J'ai trop de mal à choisir une souris optique usb pour mon nouveau ibook G4 12"


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que avec une souris apple, y a même pas me clic droit !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Donc mon choix est fait, je vais me racheter une souris optique avec roulette


 si tu en as dejà une tu n'as qu'a la garder


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

ouais mais celle que j'ai déjà sert à mes parents lol donc... je vais en racheter une


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

j'ai encore une tite question : "Vaux mieux que j'achète une souris pour portable où souris de taille normal ??? Vaux mieux qu'elle soit filiaire ou non ??? et si elle est Wireless c encore mieux ???"


----------



## Apca (10 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore une tite question : "Vaux qmieux ue j'achète une souris pour portable où souris de taille normal ???


 

A ta place, je prendrai une souris de taille normale, afin d'être plus allaise avec, avoir une bonne prise en main. 




			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Vaux mieux qu'elle soit filiaire ou non ???


Cela dépend de toi, moi personnellement, le file ne me dérange absolument pas





			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et si elle est Wireless c encore mieux ???"


C'est pas la même question que la précedente ca ?


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

ouais, jai posé deux fois la même question c 'est pour voir si vous suiviez...  

Merci pour tes conseils


----------



## Apca (10 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais, jai posé deux fois la même question c 'est pour voir si vous suiviez...


  



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tes conseils


Avec plaisir !


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

bon aller jvais faire dodo :sleep: 

bonne nuit !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

moi perso je prend tt ou rien donc ma souris est aussi une pomme 

 ce que je lui reproche est que elle a touj le fil  et comparé a ma vieille noire , cette blanche n'a plus la roulette pour regler la densité du clic et je la trouve un peu dure

question bete mais apple a conçu seulement  cette souris?
moi j'en aimerai bien une sans fil


----------



## myckmack (10 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> question bete mais apple a conçu seulement  cette souris?
> moi j'en aimerai bien une sans fil


Jette un oeil là .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

vu et .......parfait !!!

sur le site je vois souris + clavier + module Bluetooth a 110¤ mais ceci est le prix reel ou l'option "d'echange" contre un clavier et souris filaire quand on achete un imac??

 sur mon imac g4 20' le module Bluetooth est dedans ?
j'ai recu mon ordi il ya 2 semaine et acheté sans ooption , sur la boite je vois nulle la mention de ce module


----------



## myckmack (10 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sur mon imac g4 20' le module Bluetooth est dedans ?
> j'ai recu mon ordi il ya 2 semaine et acheté sans ooption , sur la boite je vois nulle la mention de ce module


Tu lances l'application Informations Système et à gauche tu choisis USB : s'il est écrit à droite (dans la fenêtre Arbre de l'appareil USB) Bluetooth HCI, c'est que tu as un module installlé.


----------



## Lelolo (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'envisage d'acheter une souris Bluetooth pour mon PB. Après avoir parcouru les forums, j'ai l'impression qu'à une époque, seule la souris BT Apple était vraiment confortable avec les Mac. Les autres (Logitech ou MS) semblaient fonctionner par "à coups", ne pas être très précises (alors qu'elles fonctionnent parfaitement sous Windows). 
Mais depuis, de nouvelles souris BT sont sorties : quelqu'un en aurait essayé ? Quelles sont vos expériences avec une souris BT ? 

Merci !

l.


----------



## vincmyl (17 Septembre 2004)

Moi perso, j'utilise la souris Apple et ca marche du tonerre


----------



## Lelolo (17 Septembre 2004)

Oui, certes... mais je tiens à ma molette et mes deux boutons (Big Cat est génial pour customiser les menus contextuels et c'est quand même plus pratique de cliquer à droite que d'appuyer sur CTRL !).


----------



## fwedo (17 Septembre 2004)

la macally bluetooth jr est GENIALE.
je l'ai acheté à l'apple expo (on pouvait tester...)
hyper précise (plus que ma logitech à fil) 2 piles (j'utilise des rechargeables qui durent env 15 j)
couleur du PW (argent) macgé la teste sur ce site.
le seul truc relou c'est que pour la transporter, je suis obliger d'inverser une pile pour éviter qu'elle s'allume. mais à part ca....super.


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2004)

Il commence à en y avoir un certain nombre avec un pilote X...
En voici une : la Logitech MX900 Bluetooth Optical Mouse...


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2004)

Il y a quelques infos dans ce fil là aussi


----------



## J-L (8 Octobre 2004)

Voilà mon soucis... Nouvel ordi, un petit PB 15", avec ça, je pense que la souris The Mouse BT, genre coloris alu   serait parfait... Ca fait déjà un mois que j'attendais le 5 octobre, qu'elle soit enfin en vente... Mais après un appel à MacWay, pour pas les citer, ils n'ont pas d'info sur la dispo... Un coup de fil à Alis info devrait peut-être donner plus d'info, mais ils sont à la pause déjeuner. Donc je me demandais si vous n'auriez pas d'infos par rapport à cette souris... Moyen de l'acheter à l'etranger, genre Angleterre?


----------



## TNK (8 Octobre 2004)

En vente sur www.macmice.com mais avec 42.83$ de frais de transport, pour un total de 112.82$
Moi aussi j'attends une distribution (moins chère) en France


----------



## J-L (14 Octobre 2004)

wahou... 112 ...

Dommage que j'ai dû payer une fourrière ce week end, sinon j'aurais craqué... Apparement, en France, The Mouse est pas prete de pointer le bout de son... museau!


----------



## J-L (15 Octobre 2004)

Pour info, ça y est, The Mouse BT est mise en vente sur le site de MacWay... Par contre ils ont pour l'instant 21 jours de délais  

J'ai passé commande (78  comme même :hein: ) ... Je vous tiendrais informé de mes impressions.

Ah oui, dernière précision... Pour l'instant elle n'est dispo qu'en "silver". Pour mon PowerBook Alu, ça sera très bien... après si vous voulez la blanche


----------



## TNK (15 Octobre 2004)

J'ai demandé à un utilisateur de macbidouille quelle était son autonomie avec cette souris.... Réponse: 3 jours avec des accus rechargeables, une semaine avec des piles....
Ca me refroidit pas mal pour l'acheter... Quand tu l'auras, dis nous ce que tu as comme autonomie.


----------



## esila (17 Octobre 2004)

Salut,

Je voudrais m'acheter un clavier pour mon PM et je viens ici m'epencher sur mon amertume : En effet, je ne sais pas si nombreux sont ceux d'accord avec moi mais les claviers restent les enfants pauvres du monde peripherique : je rafole des claviers de portables : il y a une glissssssssssse imcomparable et une resonnance intime introuvable dans les trucs mastoques qu'ils essayent de nous vendre : Ce bruit de plastoc avec un echo de degout ,beurk...Meme Apple ne releve pas le niveau.
 A mon gout, un seul clavier Desktop  valable, c'est le DInovo de Logitech : Touches courtes, centre Multimedia, design pur, Bluetooth pousse : Le seul sur la bonne voie... mais bon, il est reserve aux PCistes : C'est quand meme un monde...Je les envie.


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2004)

En principe nous n'acceptons pas les "coups de gueule", même pour "s'epencher sur son amertume (sic)", il y a des forums pour çà, Réagissez ou le Bar, mais il y a tentative de proposition d'un solution 
Pour que cet essai soit transformé, il serait sympa de mettre un lien  
Et oui, c'est la coutume, sinon cela ne sert à rien quand c'est noyé dans un texte


----------



## Skippy (17 Octobre 2004)

je souaiterai avoir des infos sur la souris Souris Bluetooth Macally Optical Internet Bt-mouse Jr
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=3833

- est-elle utilisable par les gauchers ?
- sa taille / poids par rapport à la souris Apple ?
- son autonomie ?
*
Merci !


----------



## gwena (17 Octobre 2004)

un petit post pour avoir des avis sur la souris "The Mouse" de Macmice
je parle de la souris à 2 boutons et molette (en noir ehe eh) et AVEC fil) et optique, voili voilou

donc est ce qu'elle est bien? pas de problèmes avec? tout roule?

ou alors celle là?
celle là je disais donc? 

la quelle est la mieux?


----------



## krigepouh (18 Octobre 2004)

Salut !
quelqu'un sait où je peux acheter la souris Bluetooth MacMice à (dans l'ordre) Paris, en France, en Europe ?
Elle est en vente chez Valcenter.ch mais ils ne livrent pas hors de Suisse  , MacWay Paris, ne sont pas sûr de la vendre... Bouuuuh Boooouh  

Merci d'avance


----------



## J-L (18 Octobre 2004)

Fils fusionnés


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2004)

et souris déjà essayée :love:
http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/191/sort/7/cat/all/page/1


----------



## krigepouh (18 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et souris déjà essayée :love:
> http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/191/sort/7/cat/all/page/1


Merci JL et sorry pour le poste redondant, par contre Naas, ton lien pointe vers la Macmice filaire...  
Je vais voir sur le site de MacWay, bien que je vienne de les appeller et ils n'avaient pas d'info...

a+


----------



## krigepouh (18 Octobre 2004)

Bon ben j'ai passé commande, elle arrive dans 18 jours... Dans 18 jours exit ma souris Bluetooth Apple? (gasp...), quel infidèle je fait...


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2004)

oui la bluetooth n'a pas été encore testée sur macgé.


----------



## skylight (19 Octobre 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> quelqu'un sait où je peux acheter la souris Bluetooth MacMice à (dans l'ordre) Paris, en France, en Europe ?
> Elle est en vente chez Valcenter.ch mais ils ne livrent pas hors de Suisse  , MacWay Paris, ne sont pas sûr de la vendre... Bouuuuh Boooouh
> 
> Merci d'avance


 sur www.vpcshopping.com, (magasin mac à Grenoble, ils l'ont il me semble !  )


----------



## giani (24 Octobre 2004)

Voila je viens d'acheter cette souris et malheureusement, l'autenthification bluetooth ne fonctionne pas. Le mac trouve la souris la reconnait pas l'echange de la clef de cryptage ne fonctionne pas.

Ensuite j'ai essayé d'utiliser la dongle fourni avec la souris, mais comme mon alu book a déjà le BT intégré bah ce ne fonctionne pas ...

Si quelqu'un a une idée

Merci


----------



## J-L (4 Novembre 2004)

Bon, ben je n'ai toujours pas la The Mouse BT.... Et le délai de MacWay a été ralongé, quand je fais semblant de passer une nouvelle commande de la souris en question, ils m'affichent aujourd'hui *15 jours d'attente*!

 ... Y a plus qu'a ronger... son frein, sans souris...


----------



## fabillot (4 Novembre 2004)

La fameuse souris est disponible ici: http://www.alis.fr/
Hip Hip Hip ???


----------



## pixelemon (4 Novembre 2004)

fabillot a dit:
			
		

> La fameuse souris est disponible ici: http://www.alis.fr/
> Hip Hip Hip ???



houra...


----------



## giani (6 Novembre 2004)

Personne n'a d'idée?


----------



## tomkoala2 (6 Novembre 2004)

Slt à tous,
Je recherche une souris optique sans fil pour mon ibook que je vais recevoir très prochainement   
Je veux une souris à 3 boutons pr un prix ne dépassant pas 40 euros...

J'hésite entre ces 2 souris:

- Logitech Cordless Optical Mouse 

- Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 

Qu'en pensez vous ?
Si vous avez d'autres suggestions, n'hésitez pas...


----------



## MarcMame (6 Novembre 2004)

Avec une souris sans fil, le budget piles peut rapidement devenir un facteur determinant.
Si tu dois changer les piles toutes les semaines, voir tous les 15 jours, le cout en piles va rapidement dépasser le prix de la souris choisie. Si tu achetes des accus et un chargeur, c'est un budget de plus à l'achat. Bref, le prix de la souris sans fil n'est pas tout.

En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise maintenant depuis exactement 1 an une souris Microsoft Wireless Intellimouse Explorer.

*A ce jour, je n'ai toujours pas changé les piles fournies avec !*


----------



## MarcMame (6 Novembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acquérir une souris sans fil optique M$ Intellimouse explorer.
> J'avais déjà une Intellimouse optical dont j'étais ravi mais là, je suis très déçu par la précision du pointage.
> Un ami sur PC m'a confirmé la même impression avec une souris optique sans fil M$.
> 
> Est-ce commun à toutes les souris sans fil ou seulement aux M$ ?


Bizarre, j'ai le sentiment exactement inverse !
Je possede cette même souris mais en version NON-BlueTooth, ce qui présente l'interet d'avoir une autonomie record et je la trouve extremement précise et agréable, bien plus que la souris optique Apple filaire qui avait tendance à partir dans les coins. De plus, le défilement de la molette se fait sans à-coup, d'une parfaite fluiditée. Autant Microsoft fait des softs de daube, autant ils excellent dans les accessoires haut de gamme.


----------



## tomkoala2 (6 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Avec une souris sans fil, le budget piles peut rapidement devenir un facteur determinant.
> Si tu dois changer les piles toutes les semaines, voir tous les 15 jours, le cout en piles va rapidement dépasser le prix de la souris choisie. Si tu achetes des accus et un chargeur, c'est un budget de plus à l'achat. Bref, le prix de la souris sans fil n'est pas tout.


 J'ai déjà des piles rechargeables (accus) avec chargeur donc le problème du budget piles est résolu... 
 De ce coté, la souris Logitech est, selon les utilisateurs, assez intéressante car il y a un interrupteur ON/OFF. D'ailleurs, cette souris (conçu pr les portables) est bien plus compact que la souris Microsoft...


----------



## MarcMame (6 Novembre 2004)

tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> la souris Logitech est, selon les utilisateurs, assez intéressante car il y a un interrupteur ON/OFF.


Le besoin d'un interrupteur se fait sentir quand l'autonomie est désastreuse. Ma souris n'a pas d'interrupteur parce qu'elle n'en a pas besoin.


----------



## J-L (24 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour

 Quelqu'un a t il vu la couleur de la souris "the Mouse" BT silver? Je l'ai commandée le 15/10, pour une livraison 10 jours après, et aujourd'hui, ils m'indiquent encore "prévoir délai"! sans même plus un nombre de jours à attendre!!


----------



## fabillot (25 Novembre 2004)

Non, moi j'attends juste que quelqu'un qui aurai reçu cette fameuse souris (quelque soit la couleur) me donne son opinion sur la bluetooth, notamment en ce qui concerne l'autonomie des piles.


----------



## J-L (25 Novembre 2004)

En fait, ils me l'ont envoyé hier, je devrais donc la recevoir aujourd'hui ou demain...

Je vous ferais part de mes impressions!


----------



## Tangi (25 Novembre 2004)

J-L a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ils me l'ont envoyé hier, je devrais donc la recevoir aujourd'hui ou demain...
> 
> Je vous ferais part de mes impressions!



Fais donc cela, ça m'intéresse beaucoup mois aussi... On attend tes impressions avec impatience... (autonomie des piles, etc... )...


----------



## theric (27 Novembre 2004)

Voici un lien sur un test.
http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/macmice-the-mouse-bt-review.html


----------



## frrrrrranz (27 Novembre 2004)

J-L a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ils me l'ont envoyé hier, je devrais donc la recevoir aujourd'hui ou demain...
> 
> Je vous ferais part de mes impressions!






Alors cette souris te convient-elle? Où l'as-tu commandé?


----------



## Skippy (27 Novembre 2004)

je viens d'acquérir cette magnifique souris : The Mouse BT, achetée chez MacWay.

Elle est connectée via l'adaptateur bluetooth externe de chez MacWay (qui permet de réactiver le mac...).
Alimentée par 2 piles AA (pour l'autonomie, je ne sais pas encore...).
Elle possède un bouton on/off.


Lorqu'on ouvre la boîte, il n'y a que la souris, pas de CD, 2 piles AA et une toute petite notice in english.
On installe les piles, et elle est reconnue en 5 secondes en cliquant sur 'Rechercher un appareil' du menu BlueTooth...
Dans les préférences systèmes > Clavier et Souris, on peut faire varier la vitesse de défilement de la molette. Un onglet Bluetooth apparaît, avec les niveaux de batterie, mais aucune indication ne s'affiche, mais elle peut réactiver le mac.

J'ai hésité à acheter cette souris, car je suis gaucher... Pour inverser les boutons, il faut installer uControl, pour Panther seulement . C'est une Preference Pane qui permet d'inverser les boutons de la souris, entre autres... Donc pas de souci pour les gauchers !
(c'est la seule souris BT avec molette et 2 boutons pour gaucher).

A cause des piles, elle est plus lourde que la souris Apple filiaire, et du coup je la trouve plus précise et confortable. De plus, elle ne fait aucun bruit de déplacement, et glisse super bien ! La souris Apple fait du bruit sur mon bureau, lorsqu'on la déplace...
Les 2 clics sont agréables et la molette est excellente (par rapport à ce que j'ai pu essayer sur  différents PC...). 
Un petit défaut, il y a un peu de jeu au niveau des boutons, mais c'est pas bien grave. Elle pourrait être un peu plus confortable sans ce jeu.

Je suis donc très satisfait de cette souris. Quel bonheur cette molette et ces 2 boutons !!
et plus de fil qui traîne et qui s'encrasse !!

Voir les photos


----------



## J-L (27 Novembre 2004)

Moii aussi je l'ai reçue, donc comme même 45 jours après l'avoir commandée... Pourquoi la mettre en prévente si tôt? Mais c'est un autre débat.

Alors mes impressions à moi, pour compléter :

-d'abord le look.... De loin, c'est la classe! Avec mon PB Alu, c'est nikel! De plus près, c'est comme certaines femmes (  ) Belle de loin, mais loin d'être belle! L'espace entre les deux boutons mériterait d'être beaucoup plus petit, et la molette n'est vraiment pas belle. De plus la lumière du laser est trop visible par dessus. Mais sinon, le gris métallisé et le plastique transparent sont, même de près, vraiment classe, de mon avis!

-ergonomie : Bon, j'ai pas de bol, j'ai une sorte de tendinite qui m'handicape un peu depuis deux jours, donc j'y vais mollo et c'est pas le mieux pour pouvoir vous en dire plus... Mais globalement ça me semble moyen... En tout cas rien à voir avec la Logitech que j'ai sur mon iMac, une logitech sans boule mais avec fils deux boutons et une molette. La précision est bien moins bonne, et la molette tourne sans cliquetis... Je vais sans doute m'y habituer, mais j'aimais bien sur la Logitech, le fait de pouvoir vraiment descendre dans une page par petit à coups, progressivement. 

Mais surtout, le gros point négatif, c'est ces boutons non séparés du corps de la souris, ce qui fait qu'on appuie parfois sur un bouton même en voulant juste la tenir à l'arrière. J'aurais préféré que le corps de la souris soit rigide sur la partie arrière, après la fin de la séparation des deux boutons... En plus ce n'est pas pratique non plus pour accéder à l'arrière au bouton OFF sans cliquer non intentionnellement .

Pour l'autonomie, je ne peux encore rien dire, j'ai mis les piles fournies avec hier soir...

Et pour finir, je dirais juste vive le sans fil, c'est clair que pour les portables, c'est les souris qu'il faut! Donc je suis quand même content de mon achat, sans doute que d'ici deux ans j'en achèterais une autre qui soit plus précise et un peu plus "belle de près", mais pour l'instant elle me convient quand même bien!


----------



## Onra (29 Novembre 2004)

Est-ce que cette souris pourrait convenir pour jouer à des jeux comme Diablo II ?


----------



## Tangi (29 Novembre 2004)

Skippy a dit:
			
		

> Voir les photos


MAGNIFIQUE, qu'elle est belle, je voulais me l'acheter en blanc mais tes photos vont finir par me faire changer d'avis.

C'est dommage que personne n'est encore pu tester l'autonomie des piles, ça serait intéressant d'en savoir plus, mais le temps presse et je crois que si je veux l'avoir pour Noël il faut que je la commande dans les tous prochains jours...


----------



## Onra (29 Novembre 2004)

Pour un test de l'autonomie, tu peux aller voir là : http://www.journaldugeek.com/

 Y'a un très bon test avec une partie sur l'autonomie


----------



## Tangi (29 Novembre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Pour un test de l'autonomie, tu peux aller voir là : http://www.journaldugeek.com/
> 
> Y'a un très bon test avec une partie sur l'autonomie


Merci bien Onra, je ne me souvenais plus d'avoir lu cet article. Il est intéressant... 


			
				Onra a dit:
			
		

> 4.  Le vendredi 1 octobre 2004 à  14:42, par  Onra dans "Le journal du Geek"
> 
> Pour l'autonomie, ça ne me donne pas d'indication... j'ai une souris Apple BT qui tient 4/5 mois avec des piles au lithium de chez Energizer. Alors qu'en sera-t-il de cette souris ? Et si je met des piles "normales" dans ma souris BT Apple, elle ne tiendra qu'une semaine ?


Les piles au lithium dont tu parles sont censées durer plus longtemps (je n'y connais rien) ????


----------



## Sim (29 Novembre 2004)

J'ai fait recement l'aquisition d'une Macmice BT et j'en suis assez content.
Malgrés tout je la trouve plutot imprécise de temps en temps.
Avez vous le mème problème?
Quelles sont les solutions?

Merci pour les reponces


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2004)

Sim a dit:
			
		

> ...Malgrés tout je la trouve plutot imprécise de temps en temps...


Quelle est la nature de cette imprécision !...
Il pourrait y avoir plusieurs raisons mais la plus courante étant la nature de la surface utilisée qui ne doit pas être brillante [réfléchissante]


----------



## Sim (29 Novembre 2004)

Cette souris fonctionne très bien la plupart du temps.
Mais il arrrive que le mouvement du mulot ne soit pas synchrone avec le curseur a l'écran (retard)


----------



## Skippy (29 Novembre 2004)

Bon après quelques jours d'utilisation, je suis toujours satisfait de ma souris MacMice The Mouse BT.

en ce qui concerne l'autonomie, il faut obligatoirement des piles rechargeables sinon ça va coûter une fortune... mais les piles rechargeables tiennent moins longtemps... Mais bon j'ai 2x4 piles AA rechargeables, qui me servent aussi pour mon APN.
cependant elle se met toute seule en veille au bout de cinq minutes environ. Un clic, et ça la reveille (en 5 secondes...).

j'ai aussi quelques imprécisions, je pense que dans mon cas, c'est de la poussière qui rentre dans le p'tit trou, en souflant dedans, ça repart !

je viens de découvrir aujourd'hui que l'on peut activer EXPOSE avec la molette cliquable, c'est cool !! 

Pour ceux qui hésite entre la blanche et l'alu, l'alu passe très bien avec mon eMac, et ça ira encore mieux avec le pied de mon futur iMac !


----------



## Skippy (30 Novembre 2004)

concernant les imprecisions, cela vient en fait de la surface de mon bureau...
depuis un an, j'ai mon eMac sur ce bureau, et la souris Apple a poli la surface de mon bureau (!) et a rendu la surface légèrement brillante... et la souris MacMice BT décroche !
lorsque je place ma souris sur un endroit "vierge", pas de soucis.
Je vais donc soit déplacer mon mac, soit traiter la surface de mon bureau !!

en tout cas, je remarque que toutes les applications Apple intègrent parfaitement la molette, je trouve incroyable qu'Apple se borne à vendre ses souris à un bouton, je trouve ça même énervant.


----------



## Onra (1 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien Onra, je ne me souvenais plus d'avoir lu cet article. Il est intéressant...
> 
> Les piles au lithium dont tu parles sont censées durer plus longtemps (je n'y connais rien) ????


 Oui... d'ailleurs, il faudrait envoyer un mail à l'auteur de l'article pour savoir où il en est avec son jeu de piles au lithium et sa souris Energizer. Je pense qu'elles ne doivent pas encore être vide


----------



## frrrrrranz (1 Décembre 2004)

Sim a dit:
			
		

> Cette souris fonctionne très bien la plupart du temps.
> Mais il arrrive que le mouvement du mulot ne soit pas synchrone avec le curseur a l'écran (retard)



Pareil pour moi, je l'ai reçue hier, et je la trouve moins précise que la souris apple. De plus, le niveau de batterie ne s'affiche plus dans l'assistant Bluetooth ! Ai-je loupé quelque chose?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir

les souris bluetooth sont elles compatibles avec le module BT optionnel de l'ibook ?

et si oui, quels sont les modeles de souris compatibles ? (car j'imagine que certains modeles ne doivent repondre qu'au dongle proprietaire type souris et clavier MS)

merci


----------



## pmeignie (2 Décembre 2004)

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de difference entre le BT ibook et les autres mac (voire PC) c'est un standard .
J'ai une souris BT macally dont je suis content.

Sinon tu as aussi Souris Bluetooth Macmice "the Mouse" Bt Silver...

Et bien sur la souris à 1 seul bouton apple .

et surement d'autres 
Bon courage  Philippe


----------



## MarcMame (2 Décembre 2004)

Tout l'interet (et d'ailleurs quasiment le seul) du BlueTooth est d'être une norme. Si ton iBook est équipé BlueTooth, tu dois pouvoir choisir et utiliser n'importe quel produit à cette norme.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

merci pour vos reponses


car je me suis rendu a la fnac la semaine derniere, je regardais les souris logitech et les claviers/souris MS

le vendeur me sort: attention, le dongle fourni par MS ne rend pas votre pc compatible avec d'autres appareils BT...


maintenant, je ne me fierai plus a ce genre de reponse


----------



## Tangi (2 Décembre 2004)

frrrrrranz a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi, je l'ai reçue hier, et je la trouve moins précise que la souris apple. De plus, le niveau de batterie ne s'affiche plus dans l'assistant Bluetooth ! Ai-je loupé quelque chose?


Salut, je crois que c'est une option qui n'est possible qu'avec la souris Bluetooth Apple... Malheureusement...


----------



## Tangi (2 Décembre 2004)

Voilà, j'ai remarqué sur les photos de *Skippy*  (mais ça a déjà été évoqué) qu'il y avait un sacré écart sur le devant de la souris The mouse de Macmice. J'imagine qu'un certain nombre de crasses vient s'y loger au fil du temps, mais est-ce qu'il est possible d'enlever la coque et de faire le ménage de temps en temps de manière simple et sans risque de l'abîmer ???

Merci d'avance...


----------



## hirondelle (3 Décembre 2004)

Atlantique a dit:
			
		

> En plus je suis sûr qu'elle sent mauvais et qu'elle fait des bruits de frottement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai commandé chez Macway et reçu The Mouse de MacMice : bien reconnue par bluetooth, le clic droit fonctionne (!), mais c'est une souris flemmarde : elle n'apparait à l'écran que de manière épisodique... Je l'ai renvoyée... Elle est pourtant mignonne, bien que, comme signalé sur ce forum, un peu légère et "toc". 

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu des problèmes avec ce mulot ?


----------



## hirondelle (3 Décembre 2004)

J-L a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je n'ai toujours pas la The Mouse BT.... Et le délai de MacWay a été ralongé, quand je fais semblant de passer une nouvelle commande de la souris en question, ils m'affichent aujourd'hui *15 jours d'attente*!
> 
> ... Y a plus qu'a ronger... son frein, sans souris...



Commandée le 20/11 chez Macway, reçue 4 jours après. Mais... elle ne fonctionne pas bien. Seul le clic droit est fidèle au rendez-vous. Je l'ai renvoyée avant-hier et j'espère qu'ils feront fissa !


----------



## Cyril DUSAUTOY (4 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir mon Imac G5 (après deux mois d'attente), je suis conquis à l'exception de la souris. Même si son design est superbe, elle est rès peu pratique faute de bouton et de molette.
Je voudrais donc en acheter une nouvelle USB et optique. Que me conseillez-vous ? Je pensais à celle de Stark.
Merci


----------



## zarkan (4 Décembre 2004)

salut à toi   

alors moi j'ai la Logitech MX700, elle est pas mal mais je vais m'acheter la MX 1000, celle là à l'air pas mal... bon par contre le prix est très élevé... sinon à mon taf j'utilise un autre Logitech avec juste deux boutons et une molette... j'me souviens plus de son nom mais j'te tiens au courant...  
Elle vaut dans les 10¤...


----------



## JackosKing (5 Décembre 2004)

je trouve pas un site pour acheter cette petite merveille en france


----------



## rimo89 (5 Décembre 2004)

Tiens sur ce site tu peux la commander  :
http://secure.newedge.fr/store/index.php?cPath=35_49&page=1&sort=2d


----------



## JackosKing (5 Décembre 2004)

Merci, c'est deja un bon lien.

Mais je la trouve relativement cher normalement elle n'est pas sencé etre vers les 50¤?


----------



## sc3fab (5 Décembre 2004)

Salut,


" De JackosKing

Mais je la trouve relativement cher normalement elle n'est pas sencé etre vers les 50¤?"

je ne crois pas, j'ai vu un post il y a quelques jours où ils en parlaient et ils la trouvaient relativement cher (aux alentour de 75 euros).
J'espere me tromper   

Bon courage dans tes recherches ...


----------



## Orphanis (10 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir tlm, 

Je suis desolé de créer un nouveau topic sur un sujet qui a pu être traité....cé que je suis trés pressé j'ai un pb de clavier que je dois régler avant de sortir. 

Voilà j'ai un iBook 12" sans Bluetooth et j'aimerai savoir ce qui le conviendrait comme Clavier et souris pour travailler sans fil. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## vincmyl (10 Décembre 2004)

Ceux de Apple sont tres bien


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ceux de Apple sont tres bien


C'est fatiguant de lire ce type d'intervention qui ne veut strictement rien dire  :hein: 
Où sont les argument  :mouais: 

Pour ce qui concerne l'équipage Apple, un fil leur est dédié ici... 
Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que cela ne fait pas l'unanimité  :rateau:


----------



## lel (11 Décembre 2004)

La souris Microsoft (oui, je sais ...) Wireless Intellimouse Explorer 2.0 qui coute environ 50 euros chez les revendeurs internet (Macway par exemple !) est actuellement a un tarif imbattable chez Planete Saturn au prix canon de 28 euros !!!!!

 j'en ai achete une aujourd'hui pour mon Powermac G5 ! tres bonne souris !

 Alors, avis a tous: depechez vous avant qu'il n'y en ait plus !!!!

 A+
 Max


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

La suite est par ici


----------

